# UK & Ireland (Excl. London) Tall Building Index - 100m+ | Last update 31/01/2021



## Arch Wright (Jul 6, 2019)

Who doesn't like a good list?

This is a copy of the thread I created on the UK forum.

Images did not transfer over, but you can click on attachments instead


*UK TALL BUILDINGS OVER 100m OUTSIDE LONDON
Please post updates*​
_I have attached an image of the table for those who cannot see it (believe it does not work on external apps). Please only comment if you can see the table - Updated 02/06/2020_

*Notes*

*Info and Planning Reference*
This relates to the whole development, not just the singular tower that height and floors indicate.
*Approved*
This includes schemes where groundworks have begun
And asterisk is used for the following:

*Image Copyright*
An asterisk next to developer or architect indicates the copyright holder. Where this does not apply, a credit will be given below the image
*Next to Height *
signifies a tower that is 99.5m and is rounded up
*Next to tower name*
A tower, where I dont think the height is accurate
All information sourced from the linked threads. *No Pre App developments*

Complete (17) | Under Construction (16) | Approved (27) | Proposed (12) | On Hold / Stalled (3)


ProjectInformationHeight (m)FloorsCityStatusDeansgate Square South 

View attachment 462198
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh*

*Developer*;
Renaker Build Ltd

*Use*;
1508 residential units
Commercial units
Landscaped public space200.564Manchester2020100 Broad Street
View attachment 462206
*Architect*;
Glancy Nicholls*

*Developer*;
Euro Property Investments Ltd

*Planning Ref*;
2019/05158/PA

*Use*;
503 residential units
Commercial units19361Birmingham*Appr*One Heritage Tower
View attachment 462228
*Architect*;
OMI*

*Developer*;
One Heritage Tower Limited

*Planning Ref*;
19/74205/FULEIA

*Use*;
545 residential units
3 Commercial units17355Salford*Appr*Beetham Tower
View attachment 462250
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh*

*Developer*;
Beetham Organisation

*Use*;16950Manchester*2006*Waterfront South Central

View attachment 1031064
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Ronan Group Real Estate*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;16745Dublin*Prop*Deansgate Square East
View attachment 462260
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh*

*Developer*;
Renaker Build Ltd

*Use*;
1508 residential units
Commercial units
Landscaped public space15850Manchester*T/O*Cotton Quay Tower 1
View attachment 462256
*Architect*;
Carey Jones Chapman Tolcher

*Developer*;
FREP3 (Salford) Ltd*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;157.548Salford*Appr*Waterfront South Central15544Dublin*Prop*The Octagon

View attachment 656446
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
*
*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;15549Birmingham*Prop*One Eastside 

View attachment 462288
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Court Collaboration*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;15551Birmingham*Appr*Collier's Yard 
View attachment 462310
*Architect*;
OMI

*Developer*;
Renaker Build Ltd*

*Planning Ref*;
19/74465/HYBEIA

*Use*;
559 Residential Units15550Salford*U/C*The Blade 
View attachment 462800
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh

*Developer*;
Renaker Build Ltd*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;15452Manchester*U/C*The Cylinder
View attachment 462800
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh

*Developer*;
Renaker Build Ltd*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;15452Manchester*Appr*Elizabeth Tower
View attachment 462799
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh*

*Developer*;
Renaker Build Ltd

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;152.552Manchester*U/C*The Irish Centre
View attachment 462806
*Architect*;
Glancy Nicholls*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;14648Birmingham*Appr*Springwell Gardens II
View attachment 462809
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Citylife*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;14246Leeds*Prop*Beetham West Tower
View attachment 462811

cr. *The Kwan @28 days later**Architect*;
Aedas

*Developer*;
Beetham Organisation

*Use*;14040Liverpool*2007*Deansgate Square West
View attachment 462263
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh*

*Developer*;
Renaker Build Ltd

*Use*;
1508 residential units
Commercial units
Landscaped public space14044Manchester*2019**Custom House Tower
View attachment 462813
14034Cork*Appr*Downing Co-Living
View attachment 656404
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
*
*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;13945Manchester*Appr*St Michael's 
View attachment 462815
*Architect*;
Hodder and Partners*

*Developer*;
Jackson's Row Developments

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;138.540Manchester*Appr*Viadux 
View attachment 462817
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh*

*Developer*;
Ask / Salboy13840Manchester*U/C*CEG: Southbank
View attachment 462819
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Commercial Esates Group (CEG)*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;13840Leeds*Prop*Arena Point

View attachment 1030962
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Olympian Homes

*Planning Ref*;
20/08033/FU

*Use*;
Student13445Leeds*Prop*The Mercian 
View attachment 462820
*Architect*;
Glenn Howells*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;13242Birmingham*U/C*Custom House Street 
View attachment 462822
*Architect*;
Rio*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;13242Cardiff*Appr*The Peak
View attachment 462823
*Architect*;
5Plus

*Developer*;
FEC*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;13141Manchester*Appr*10 Holloway Circus
View attachment 462825

 cr. Zoopla*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh

*Developer*;
Beetham Organisation

*Use*;13040Birmingham*2005*Anaconda Cut
View attachment 462826

cr. On the Market*Architect*;
OMI

*Developer*;
Renaker

*Use*;13044Salford*2019*X1 Michigan Tower 1
View attachment 462828
*Architect*;
Jeffrey Bell

*Developer*;
X1 Developments*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;126.541Salford*Appr*Great Charles Square 
View attachment 462838
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Moda*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;12639Birmingham*Appr*Glasswater Locks 
View attachment 462833
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Berkeley Group*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;12337Birmingham*Appr*Cotton Quay Tower 2
View attachment 462267
*Architect*;
Carey Jones Chapman Tolcher

*Developer*;
FREP3 (Salford) Ltd*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;12337SalfordApprDeansgate Square North
View attachment 462265
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh*

*Developer*;
Renaker Build Ltd

*Use*;
1508 residential units
Commercial units
Landscaped public space12237Manchester*T/O*Infinity Tower 1 
View attachment 462844
*Architect*;
Falconer Chester Hall

*Developer*;
Elliot Group*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;12039Liverpool*Stalled*Victoria Riverside Tower A
View attachment 462845
*Architect*;
Hawkins / Brown

*Developer*;
FEC*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11937Manchester*Appr*CIS Tower 
View attachment 462846

cr. Castle Brook Investments*Architect*;
Burnett, Tait and Partners

*Developer*;
The Co-operative Group

*Use*;11825Manchester*1962*Affinity Circle Square Tower
View attachment 462847
*Architect*;
Fielden Clegg Bradley

*Developer*;
Select Property*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11838Manchester*T/O*Concord House
View attachment 462849
*Architect*;
Broadway Malyan*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11734Woking*Prop*10-12 Whitworth Street West 
View attachment 462851

*Architect*;
5 Plus*

*Developer*;
Inhabit

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11735Manchester*Appr*Wellington St. 
View attachment 462853
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Code*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11738Sheffield*Appr*211 Broad Street 
View attachment 462854
*Architect*;
Glancy Nicholls*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11736Birmingham*Appr*Victoria Square Tower 1 
View attachment 462855
*Architect*;
Benoy*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;116.534Woking*T/O*Kings Tower

View attachment 656467
*Architect*;

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;15539Sheffield*Appr*Altus House 
View attachment 462857
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Olympian Homes*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11438Leeds*U/C*Cardiff Pointe 
View attachment 462861
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
The Richard Partnership*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11436Cardiff*On Hold*Beorma Quarter Phase 2
View attachment 462865
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Salhia Investments*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11330Birmingham*Appr*Union Living
View attachment 462867
*Architect*;
Denton Corker Marshall

*Developer*;
Vita*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11336Manchester*Appr*The Lexington 
View attachment 462870
*Architect*;
Falconer Chester Hall

*Developer*;
Liverpool Waters*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11235Liverpool*T/O*Gorton Street
View attachment 462874
*Architect*;
BDP

*Developer*;
Progressive Living*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11236Salford*Prop*Exchange Square 2 
View attachment 462877
*Architect*;
Nikal*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11136Birmingham*U/C*The Square
View attachment 656518
*Architect*;
Taylor Grange*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11135Birmingham*Appr*The Residence 
View attachment 462880
*Architect*;
Jeffrey Bell Architects

*Developer*;
Elliot Group*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11034Salford*Stalled*Affinity Riverview & Riverside 
View attachment 462882
*Architect*;
Denton Corker Marshall

*Developer*;
Affinity Living*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;11035Salford*T/O*Bridgewater Place
View attachment 462884

cr. Knight Frank*Architect*;

*Developer*;

*Use*;11032Leeds*2007*Oxygen Tower 
View attachment 462887

cr. Oxygen Manchester*Architect*;
Jon Matthews

*Developer*;
Property Alliance Group

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;10933Manchester*T/O*X1 Michigan Tower 2
View attachment 462828
*Architect*;
Jeffrey Bell Architects

*Developer*;
X1 Developments*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;10935Salford*Appr*103 Colmore Row 
View attachment 462891

cr. 103 Colmore Row*Architect*;

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;10826Birmingham*T/O*Angel Gardens Tower
View attachment 462893
*Architect*;

*Developer*;
Moda Living*

*Use*;10835Manchester*2019*The Gasworks

View attachment 1031001
*Architect*;
Stephen Hodder

*Developer*;
Student Castle10735Manchester*Prop*17 New Wakefield Street
View attachment 462894

cr. Michaelmazr Wikimedia*Architect*;
Stephen Hodder

*Developer*;
Student Castle

*Use*;10737Manchester*2012*City Tower
View attachment 462896

cr. Sixteen Real Estate*Architect*;
Covell, Matthews and Partners

*Developer*;
Bernard Sunley and Sons

*Use*;10730Manchester*1965*Meridian Quay
View attachment 462898

cr. Wales Online - Robert Melen*Architect*;

*Developer*;

*Use*;10729Swansea*2009*Victoria Square Tower 2
View attachment 462855
*Architect*;
Benoy*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;10530Woking*T/O*Sky Plaza
View attachment 462899

cr. Pinnacle MC Global
*Architect*;

*Developer*;

*Use*10336Leeds*2009*The Bank
View attachment 462900

cr. Darren Quinton/Birmingham Live*Architect*;

*Developer*;

*Use*;10233Birmingham*2020*Infinity Tower 2
View attachment 462844
*Architect*;
Falconer Chester Hall

*Developer*;
Elliot Group*

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;10233Liverpool*Appr*Upper Trinity Street
View attachment 462903
*Architect*;
Corstorphine Wright*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;10232Birmingham*Prop*Sussex Heights
View attachment 1030934
*Architect*;
Richard Seifert10224 (excl podium)Brighton*1968*Anchorage Gateway
View attachment 462905
*Architect*;
Chapman Taylor*

*Developer*;
Cole Waterhouse

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;10131Manchester*Appr*St Paul's Tower
View attachment 462915
*Architect*;
Conran and Partners*

*Developer*;

*Use*;10132Sheffield*2010*Alpha Tower
View attachment 462908

cr. wikimedia Rept0n1x*Architect*;

*Developer*;

*Use*;10028Birmingham*1973*44 Merrion Street
View attachment 462919
*Architect*;
Simpson Haugh*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;10033Leeds*Appr*Midland Mills
View attachment 462922
*Architect*;
Nick Brown*

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;100*32Leeds*Prop*Integrated City Leeds Tower 1*Architect*;

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;100*31Leeds*Prop*Integrated City Leeds Tower 2*Architect*;

*Developer*;

*Planning Ref*;

*Use*;100*31Leeds*Prop*

View attachment 176852


*League Table*

By number of towers 100m+


CityNumber of Towers*Manchester**23**Birmingham**16**Leeds**10**Salford**9**Liverpool**4**Woking**3**Sheffield **3**Cardiff**2**Brighton**1**Swansea**1**Dublin**1**Cork**1*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Arch Wright said:


> Who doesn't like a good list?
> 
> This is a copy of the thread I created on the UK forum.
> 
> Images did not transfer over, I will add them at a later date.


Great job! I think the reason the images don't show up is because you uploaded them directly to SSC, if you try to quote an image uploaded to another thread it won't show.


----------



## Arch Wright (Jul 6, 2019)

A Chicagoan said:


> Great job! I think the reason the images don't show up is because you uploaded them directly to SSC, if you try to quote an image uploaded to another thread it won't show.


Yeah I had to format every one into a square pic so it formatted neatly across devices. It just took a while haha. Bank holiday well spent I hope... haha I'l add them here in a day or so.


----------



## Arch Wright (Jul 6, 2019)

Its not the same without the images.... I have now belatedly added them...


----------



## Walsh (Mar 6, 2008)

Salford seperate to Manchester? That would be like putting Canary Wharf seperate to London... 
Why not just put Greater Manchester


----------



## Arch Wright (Jul 6, 2019)

Walsh said:


> Salford seperate to Manchester? That would be like putting Canary Wharf seperate to London...
> Why not just put Greater Manchester


It's a fair point. For the Manchester and Salford towers I used the work by another user on the Manchester forum whom listed them as separate. It is also I interesting to see how Salford is contributing to Manchester's impressive growth. It's an easy change though


----------



## Walsh (Mar 6, 2008)

Arch Wright said:


> It's a fair point. For the Manchester and Salford towers I used the work by another user on the Manchester forum whom listed them as separate. It is also I interesting to see how Salford is contributing to Manchester's impressive growth. It's an easy change though


No worries, just a thought. Combined certainly gives Manchester a very strong position!


----------



## Arch Wright (Jul 6, 2019)

It has been over 5 months since I have updated this thread, but I have now updated the first post. I am not adding images as that will take ages, however, the linked attachments should work. The UK is on the up, literally, its great news for our regional cities. Smaller towns and cities such as Portsmouth, Reading, Woking and more also have 100m+ towers in pre app discussions too, with more than I care to count in Manchester (& Salford), Birmingham and Leeds!


----------

